# KCBS Elections Start Jan 3



## Thom Emery (Jan 2, 2011)

http://www.kcbs.us/news.php?id=304

Thanks for taking the time to vote


----------



## Finney (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## bbquzz (Jan 3, 2011)

I got it done! Thanks for the info Thom.


----------



## Thom Emery (Jan 4, 2011)

Your welcome


----------



## Griff (Jan 4, 2011)

I voted.


----------

